# Macbook noyé par du coca aie ouie aie, que faire ?



## vasteelsfr (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous écris d'un autre Mac, qui n'est qu'un Powerbook G4 ... 

Depuis vendredi, c'est le bad total : J'ai renversé du coca sur mon clavier ( dose assez importante puisque j'ai voulu remplir mon verre et du coup j'ai débordé sur l'inévitable ) ... après 15 minutes, il se rallume, me fais quelques " je m'éteins puis je me ré-allume " et puis pendant trois heures environ il a marché, cependant j'avais remarqué que sur l'icône de la batterie était en forme de croix, et j'avais cliqué pour voir ce que c'était : il m'avais mis " aucune batterie n'est détectée " .

Donc voilà, après ces trois heures, il s'est coupé, j'ai attendu en vain mais plus rien du tout, le chargeur n'émet aucun signe ( ni de diode verte ou orange ), j'ai retourné derrière l'ordinateur, et sur le signalement de la batterie, quand j'appuie sur le petit bouton, une seule diode verte clignote pendant 3 secondes au moins ! 

Alors je me pose les questions suivantes : est-ce un problème de batterie seulement ? ou alors c'est mort de chez mort car d'après ce que j'ai entendu le coca est un acide qui affecte les circuits, et qui donc les fait grillés ?
Est-ce vraiment foutu ? la garantie ne sert à rien dans ce cas ou non ?

Merci de m'aider.

Cordialement

vasteelsfr


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

euh c'était *vendredi?*
et ce que tu ne dis pas c'est  si tu as pris immediatement (vendredi) les mesures usuelles 

 enlever la batterie démontage , nettoyages ( et ici de l'approfondi avec produits)
 sechage lent

il semble que non


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

Il m'est arrivé la même chose il y a quelques années sur le clavier de mon G3 avec du Puligny-Montrachet. J'ai été bon pour changer de clavier.
Alors qu'avec de la sauce aux champignons de chez Picard sur le clavier de l'iMac Intel, ça fonctionne toujours.
Comme quoi, pour niquer son matos, vaut mieux y mettre le prix...


----------



## vasteelsfr (16 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> euh c'était *vendredi?*
> et ce que tu ne dis pas c'est si tu as pris immediatement (vendredi) les mesures usuelles
> 
> enlever la batterie démontage , nettoyages ( et ici de l'approfondi avec produits)
> ...


 
Vous allez me dire que je suis idiot, mais il y a un verrou derrière et il me semble qu'il faut une clé spéciale ou alors qu'un simple tournevis ?


----------



## vasteelsfr (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé la même chose il y a quelques années sur le clavier de mon G3 avec du Puligny-Montrachet. J'ai été bon pour changer de clavier.
> Alors qu'avec de la sauce aux champignons de chez Picard sur le clavier de l'iMac Intel, ça fonctionne toujours.
> Comme quoi, pour niquer son matos, vaut mieux y mettre le prix...


 
Oui, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est bien le processeur qui a pris cher.


----------



## boodou (16 Décembre 2008)

c'est pas faute de le savoir, on le dit que le coca c'est pas bon bordel ! 

sinon je renvoie aux propos de pascalformac, dans un cas pareil _immédiatement_ éteindre, démonter, nettoyer, attendre que tout soit sec, remonter, et là seulement rallumer&#8230;

@Fab'Fab : il paraît qu'avec le Romanée-Conti ton Mac fonctionne mieux


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

vasteelsfr a dit:


> Vous allez me dire que je suis idiot, mais il y a un verrou derrière et il me semble qu'il faut une clé spéciale ou alors qu'un simple tournevis ?



Une pièce de 10 cts suffit


----------



## vasteelsfr (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une pièce de 10 cts suffit


 
Je viens de le faire.

QU'est ce que je dois faire maintenant ? regarder si il y aurait des traces ou quoi ?


----------



## vasteelsfr (16 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> c'est pas faute de le savoir, on le dit que le coca c'est pas bon bordel !
> 
> sinon je renvoie aux propos de pascalformac, dans un cas pareil _immédiatement_ éteindre, démonter, nettoyer, attendre que tout soit sec, remonter, et là seulement rallumer
> 
> @Fab'Fab : il paraît qu'avec le Romanet Conti ton Mac fonctionne mieux


 
Vaudrait il mieux tenter le coup de le ramener a la fnac ? ma garantie est encore valable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

Pas sur que la garantie fonctionne avec le Coca


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

( y a une ligne excluant la malbouffe des couvertures de garantie, dite  la clause Mac ..Do)


mode serieux
je ne crois pas que le SAV valide  une prise en charge quelque soit le liquide
A moins qu'un contrat special le specifie nommement

en tout cas Apple c'est non
ce n'est pas un hasard si Apple a justement mis des "pastilles-senseurs" detectant  l'intrusion de liquide  sur les machines  des gammes recentes


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas sur que la garantie fonctionne avec le Coca


Non elle ne fonctionne pas. C'est même pas la peine de tenter le coup, le coca sur la carte mère ça se voit. Et vue les problèmes décrit, aucune chance que seule le clavier ait été touché. Le coca a bien atteint les composants éléctroniques, et il ne fait aucun doute qu'ils sont désormais engluer dedans. Je crois que la batterie est ce qui craint le moins dans un cas pareil, elle est protégé par le clavier, le processeur et la carte mère. La réalité est que si elle a été atteinte, tous le reste l'a été aussi. :rateau: 

Bon bon, t'attend pas à un miracle, tu peux garder ton ordi comme ça, il pourra tenir 2 ans comme 2 heures de plus, tu n'as aucun moyen de le savoir sans passer par la case réparation. Et là faudra tout changer, que ce soit le processeur, la carte mère, l'alimentation ou la carte graphique qui ait été atteinte, aucune importance c'est un portable, quasiment rien n'est récupérable si une seule pièce doit être changé. Bref il sera aussi avantageux/ couteux de changer directement de portable.
Désolé


----------



## vasteelsfr (16 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Non elle ne fonctionne pas. C'est même pas la peine de tenter le coup, le coca sur la carte mère ça se voit. Et vue les problèmes décrit, aucune chance que seule le clavier ait été touché. Le coca a bien atteint les composants éléctroniques, et il ne fait aucun doute qu'ils sont désormais engluer dedans. Je crois que la batterie est ce qui craint le moins dans un cas pareil, elle est protégé par le clavier, le processeur et la carte mère. La réalité est que si elle a été atteinte, tous le reste l'a été aussi. :rateau:
> 
> Bon bon, t'attend pas à un miracle, tu peux garder ton ordi comme ça, il pourra tenir 2 ans comme 2 heures de plus, tu n'as aucun moyen de le savoir sans passer par la case réparation. Et là faudra tout changer, que ce soit le processeur, la carte mère, l'alimentation ou la carte graphique qui ait été atteinte, aucune importance c'est un portable, quasiment rien n'est récupérable si une seule pièce doit être changé. Bref il sera aussi avantageux/ couteux de changer directement de portable.
> Désolé


 
Merci pour toutes ces précisions.

Y a quoi à revendre alors ? de récupérable pour avoir de l'argent avec le macbook ?

Et est ce que je peux tenter le coup de le nettoyer et comment ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Décembre 2008)

Fais toi faire un devis quand même


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (16 Décembre 2008)

vasteelsfr a dit:


> Merci pour toutes ces précisions.
> 
> Y a quoi à revendre alors ? de récupérable pour avoir de l'argent avec le macbook ?
> 
> Et est ce que je peux tenter le coup de le nettoyer et comment ?


Non le seul moyen de nettoyer du coca sécher sur une carte mère gravée en moins de 100nanomètres, ce serait de la faire tremper 2-3 jours dans de l'alcool à 90degré.  Bref, ça ne résoudra pas le problème. 
La ram et la batterie sont les composants les plus susceptible d'être récupérable, et l'écran pourra être revendu en pièce détaché.
Fais toi faire un devis oui, ça ne coûte que quelques dizaines d'euros, mais le sav ne sera jamais en mesure de récupérer/ réparer les composants, et à la moindre défaillance de l'un d'entre eux, il faudra probablement tout changer. C'est le problème avec les portables. 
Et les dégats causés par le coca ont  la facheuse tendance d'empirer avec le temps. Avec de l'eau, tu aurais eu l'espoir que ça s'évapore en laissant l'ordi 2-3 jours à sécher. 
Je te dis tout ça parce que j'ai déjà eu l'expérience a deux reprises du coca sur un iBook, y'a jamais rien eu à sauver. :rateau:


----------



## vasteelsfr (16 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Non le seul moyen de nettoyer du coca sécher sur une carte mère gravée en moins de 100nanomètres, ce serait de la faire tremper 2-3 jours dans de l'alcool à 90degré.  Bref, ça ne résoudra pas le problème.
> La ram et la batterie sont les composants les plus susceptible d'être récupérable, et l'écran pourra être revendu en pièce détaché.
> Fais toi faire un devis oui, ça ne coûte que quelques dizaines d'euros, mais le sav ne sera jamais en mesure de récupérer/ réparer les composants, et à la moindre défaillance de l'un d'entre eux, il faudra probablement tout changer. C'est le problème avec les portables.
> Et les dégats causés par le coca ont la facheuse tendance d'empirer avec le temps. Avec de l'eau, tu aurais eu l'espoir que ça s'évapore en laissant l'ordi 2-3 jours à sécher.
> Je te dis tout ça parce que j'ai déjà eu l'expérience a deux reprises du coca sur un iBook, y'a jamais rien eu à sauver. :rateau:


 
Merci encore d'avoir pris tout ce temps pour me répondre.

En attendant je vais devoir me trouver un portable d'occaz pas trop cher.

La batterie et le chargeur peuvent être revendus alors ?

Et comment je fais pour récupérer toutes mes données ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Décembre 2008)

ton mac est mort mais pas forcement 
liquide plus corrosion par le coca ( c'est un excellent nettoyeur à metaux  en passant) ont certainement endommagé les elements , mais il y a peut etre un mini espoir
j'en doute 
 seul un bon pro saura le dire ou faire le nettoyage si ca vaut le cout ( en terme de $$$ et de faisabilité)

normalement le DD lui est intact
tu pourras le mettre ( ou faire mettre ) dans un boitier pour etre utilisé comme un banal DD externe


----------



## Falko (16 Décembre 2008)

Trouve plutot un copain sympa, et fait jouer son assurance civil que tout le monde a, ou ton assurance habitation.

Le copain dira que c'est lui qui a renversé le verre (snif)

Si tu n'as pas d'ami (lol...) je peux faire ton ami pour la journée


----------



## surfman06 (16 Décembre 2008)

Autre possibilité, la fnac fait une assurance" bris - pbs accidentels " ou  la boisson rentre en compte.( Du genre, je plonge dans la piscine avec.....)
Le  seul hic, il faut l'avoir pris le jour de l'achat de l'ordi, essaie de voir avec le vendeur s'il peut t'en vendre une et dans ce cas, tu fais une fausse déclaration plus tard, mais je doute qu'il te la vende. A voir.:hein:


----------



## vasteelsfr (17 Décembre 2008)

Falko a dit:


> Trouve plutot un copain sympa, et fait jouer son assurance civil que tout le monde a, ou ton assurance habitation.
> 
> Le copain dira que c'est lui qui a renversé le verre (snif)
> 
> Si tu n'as pas d'ami (lol...) je peux faire ton ami pour la journée



Je veux bien ... lol

Mais tu habites ou ?


----------



## max1392 (17 Décembre 2008)

Aïe aïe François...coca sur macbook...c'est un classique pourtant !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Décembre 2008)

vasteelsfr a dit:


> Merci encore d'avoir pris tout ce temps pour me répondre.
> 
> En attendant je vais devoir me trouver un portable d'occaz pas trop cher.
> 
> ...


Pas de problème, je sais ce que c'est. Pour l'assurance Fnac, je ne pense pas que tu obtienne quoique ce soit, surtout si tu n'as pas acheté ton Macbook à la Fnac. Pour l'assurance civile, je n'y avais jamais pensé, tu peux toujours essayer. Mais fais attention à l'enquête si tu t'arrange avec quelqu'un sur internet, le Marseillais qui renverse son verre de coca sur le Macbook du lilois, 5minutes avant de faire un achat dans un commerce du Nord, ça peut potentiellement faire mal. :rateau: 
Regarde plutôt autour de toi, mais bon si tu as peur d'impliquer un véritable ami dans cette histoire, je comprend totalement. 


Essaie de sortir la ram (derrière la batterie) et vérifie si elles marchent, avec deux gigas tu peux te faire 30&#8364;. Avec la batterie (25-30&#8364; minimum), le chargeur 30&#8364; (estimation), le disque dur (dépend de la taille, mais vue l'accident je te dirais 40&#8364 et surtout l'écran (100 &#8364;, voir 150&#8364; sur cette annonce ); en tout tu dois pouvoir monter à 250&#8364;-300&#8364; de pièce détaché. Si tu n'as pas trop d'application intel only, les Powerbook 12' bien que dépassé sont géniaux.  Sinon peut être un macbook coreduo premier du nom: http://www.wikio.fr/produit/apple-macbook-1-83ghz-6271.html

C'est une estimation très basique (je n'ai pas vraiment prix le temps de vérifier tous les prix), pas une garantie, mais surtout fais très attention sur le marché de l'occasion. N'achète rien à l'étranger, et évite autant que possible west union ou toute méthode de paiement qui ne te garantit pas la reception de ta commande après paiement. (lis ça )
Je prend la peine de t'avertir parce que vue ta situation tu risque de chercher des portables à 400-500&#8364;, et c'est précisémment le segment sur lequel les arnaques foisonnent. (à moins de 600&#8364; tu auras un MB coreduo, mieux c'est trop beau pour être vrai)

Edit: Mais pascalformac n'a pas tort, il y a une chance (minuscule certes) que ton MB soit récupérable. Mais vue que tu as eu des problème d'affichage, c'est peu probable.


----------



## figue (17 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un macbook blanc intel coreduo 2ghz à vendre 550 roro si tu veux. Acheté en septembre 2006 il est nickel, j'aime pas le coca


----------



## vasteelsfr (17 Décembre 2008)

Atlante a dit:


> Pas de problème, je sais ce que c'est. Pour l'assurance Fnac, je ne pense pas que tu obtienne quoique ce soit, surtout si tu n'as pas acheté ton Macbook à la Fnac. Pour l'assurance civile, je n'y avais jamais pensé, tu peux toujours essayer. Mais fais attention à l'enquête si tu t'arrange avec quelqu'un sur internet, le Marseillais qui renverse son verre de coca sur le Macbook du lilois, 5minutes avant de faire un achat dans un commerce du Nord, ça peut potentiellement faire mal. :rateau:
> Regarde plutôt autour de toi, mais bon si tu as peur d'impliquer un véritable ami dans cette histoire, je comprend totalement.
> 
> 
> ...



Ma mère en a une d'assurance civile, et il m'a dit de tenter le coup avec elle ...

Et j'ai oublié de dire aussi que derrière le macbook se trouve la batterie et dessus des diodes qui s'allumaient pour me signaler que la batterie était chargée, vu que le coca a fait son effet, quand j'appuie le petit bouton se trouvant  à côté des diodes, une diode jaune se met à clignoter pendant 5 secondes, que cela veut dire ?

ET puis faut pas oublier qu'après le coca renversé, et après un quart d'heure, j'ai pu le faire marcher pendant trois ans, et il me mettait aucune batterie n'était détectée avec une croix dessus !


----------



## herculo (18 Décembre 2008)

vasteelsfr a dit:


> j'ai pu le faire marcher pendant trois *ans*



C'était un Cuba Libre, non?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (18 Décembre 2008)

On verra, je ne peux pas être plus utile, désolé, tout ce qui a été dit a été dit. Mais penses quand même stp à venir nous dire comment tu as régler réglera le problème au final!! 
Good luck Vaastelsfr!!
Parfois il y a des miracles...


----------



## natael (22 Décembre 2008)

Salut, 

tout d'abord, va là. Je repondais à un pb similaire.
http://forums.macg.co/macbook/nettoyer-clavier-quand-touches-repondent-plus-218319.html

L'ethanol t'assurera que tu n'auras pas une progression de la corrosion. La carte mere pourra egalement etre liberee de court-circuits dus au sucre. Tu n'as rien a craindre, pas d'aggravation possible, contrairement à mes mises en garde dans ce post.


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (24 Décembre 2008)

Hem, je ne veux pas jouer les trouble-fête. Mais si par hasard ta batterie était en bon état, et que tu aies quand même à racheter un ordinateur, je suis preneur (pour la batterie)  (à condition bien sûr qu'elle soit compatible avec mon MacBook blanc 2.16 ghz).
Bonne chance quand même...


----------



## boodou (24 Décembre 2008)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> Hem, je ne veux pas jouer les trouble-fête. Mais si par hasard ta batterie était en bon état, et que tu aies quand même à racheter un ordinateur, je suis preneur (pour la batterie)  (à condition bien sûr qu'elle soit compatible avec mon MacBook blanc 2.16 ghz).
> Bonne chance quand même...



Ton Macbook il est plutôt Coca ou Pepsi ?


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (24 Décembre 2008)

mdr, OK, donc c'est mort pour la batterie...


----------



## vasteelsfr (26 Décembre 2008)

Schwarzer Stern a dit:


> mdr, OK, donc c'est mort pour la batterie...



Non je pense pas, là j'attends de le recevoir, ça fait une semaine qu'il est parti en SAV !

Donc je pourrais vous la vendre si cela vous intéresse toujours ...


----------



## Schwarzer Stern (26 Décembre 2008)

OK, j'attends donc


----------



## McHarouna (27 Décembre 2008)

G eu un accident similaire, ma petite niece a renverser ma canette sur mon precieux macbook!
Heureusement il a refonctionner après que je lai fai secher, sans probleme a par quelque touche qui coller un peu au début a cose du coca!
Mais je me demander s'il ne faut pas que je nettoie les circuits malgré tt, peut etre qu avec le tps le sucre sur les circuits pourai faire des dégats?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2008)

Ta question contient la réponse!
tu as des touches qui collent
Autant faire le grand nettoyage avant que d'autres soucis apparaissent plus tard
( petits risques)


c'est du bon sens car il y a presence de produits chimiques
 ( inconnus puisque la formule du soda est un secret)
 pas vraiment prévus pour le fonctionnement de materiel informatique

le temps plus chaleur plus modifications  chimiques peuvent agir à terme
Autant éviter


----------



## McHarouna (28 Décembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ta question contient la réponse!
> tu as des touches qui collent
> Autant faire le grand nettoyage avant que d'autres soucis apparaissent plus tard
> ( petits risques)
> ...



Je vois. Sais tu comment je peux faire le grand nettoyage sans risque pour mon mac?
Vu que il y aura surment des traces de coca, je peux pas faire jouer ma garanti
donc va falloir que je me debrouille. Si tu pouvais me conseiller sa serait super genti


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2008)

je n'ai pas de conseil " special coca"
( un soda assez partiiculier)
mais lire les fils sur nettoyages ( dont celui ci)  et d'autres
 te donnera  les meilleurs produits es macbook et bouffe
(ce sont toujours les mêmes )
il est possible que des forums etrangers donnent des combines speciial coca

la partie délicate c'est les circuits 
le reste  c'est plus facile


----------



## natael (28 Décembre 2008)

natael a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> tout d'abord, va là. Je repondais à un pb similaire.
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook/nettoyer-clavier-quand-touches-repondent-plus-218319.html
> ...



J'ai ecris dans le vent ou quoi ?


----------



## McHarouna (28 Décembre 2008)

natael a dit:


> J'ai ecris dans le vent ou quoi ?



Autant pour moi Natael j'avais pas vu ton comm!
Merci pour les conseils en ttk, j'ai pas envie de le perdre mon mac. Je laime:love:


----------



## Alwna (1 Février 2009)

Bonjour
Je sais que ce sujet n'a plus été utilisé depuis longtemps mais j'aime mon macbook je veux pas le perdre :rose:
Donc j'ai eu pire hier ma sur a renversé un super "cocktail" sur mon macbook : coca jus de citron (vraiment elle pouvait pas trouver pire)
Bref il ne s'allume plus du tout enfin si mais pas l'écran (j'entends le même bruit que lors de l'allumage mais l'écran reste noir)
Là je suis passée par les étapes essuyage, sèche cheveux et la il est posé pas loin d'un radiateur

J'ai des données vraiment importantes dessus (devoirs a rendre dont un compte pour le bac) et j'en ai besoin d'ici une semaine je suis vraiment désespérée

Que dois-je faire?

Alwna.


----------



## natael (1 Février 2009)

Alwna a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je sais que ce sujet n'a plus été utilisé depuis longtemps mais j'aime mon macbook je veux pas le perdre :rose:
> Donc j'ai eu pire hier ma sur a renversé un super "cocktail" sur mon macbook : coca jus de citron (vraiment elle pouvait pas trouver pire)
> Bref il ne s'allume plus du tout enfin si mais pas l'écran (j'entends le même bruit que lors de l'allumage mais l'écran reste noir)
> ...



Alwna, lit les 3 posts precedents... la solution de l'ethanol t'aidera peut-etre a resoudre un probleme de court-circuit qui empeche l'allumage de ton ecran. Pour tes donnees, je pense que si tu arrives a extraire ton disque dur, et avec un convertisseur, tu pourras lire tes donnees a partir de n'importe quel autre mac ou ordi sous linux. Pour windows, faudra installer des trucs pour lire la partition de ton DD mac. (hfs). Si c'est juste ton ecran qui s'allume plus du tout, alors va chez un pote, utilise son ecran d'ordi de bureau, en utilisant la sortie ecran externe de ton mac (achete ou emprunte convertisseur dvi, tft, vga,... pour ton mac si tu n'en as pas deja un).


----------



## vasteelsfr (1 Février 2009)

Bon voilà, après un mois et demi et le calvaire de mon Macbook, j'ai utilisé la combine de l'assurance, et ils vont me rembourser 80 % du prix que j'ai payé, donc 80% sur 1399 euros ça nous donne aux alentours de 1120 euros, donc ce qui s'avère être super bénéfique pour moi  ( une démarche qui pourrait servir pour ceux ou celles à qui cela pourrait arriver ) ...

Ah oui j'avais oublié qu'on m'a filé un PC HP de 400 euros, que ma mère ne voudra pas me laisser l'argent car c'est elle qui me l'a offert pour des raisons personnelles, et que je suis contraint à rester du côté obscur pour un bon bout de temps, néanmoins c'est un PC qui ne m'a pour l'instant pas poser de problèmes majeurs, voir de bugs, je suis aussi non sur Windows Vista, je suis assez satisfait, mais ça vaut pas Leopard bien sur.

Dernière chose, j'ai oublié de dévoiler la note salée du devis : 1900 euros, rien que ça ... Vraiment abusé. Ils ont cru que j'allais le payer, non mais ...


----------



## macinside (1 Février 2009)

vasteelsfr a dit:


> Dernière chose, j'ai oublié de dévoiler la note salée du devis : 1900 euros, rien que ça ... Vraiment abusé. Ils ont cru que j'allais le payer, non mais ...



une machine en pièce détaché coûte toujours bien plus cher qu'une machine neuve  il n'y a rien d'abusé ... même son de cloche chez n'importe quel fabricant d'un produite manufacturé


----------

